# The Reasons Behind Your WIP



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

What's the story behind your works in progress and unfinished objects?

One of my resolutions in 2012 was to bust my WIP pile.
So far I've finished knitting four things:
A top down sweater
A cable headband
A couple of hats

It got me to thinking about the reasons behind a WIP or UFO--because most of my life I have had the completion urge.
And I've broken it down this way
I don't finish because:
I have run out of yarn. That happened with the top down sweater and it's happening with another sweater I am in the midst of knitting.
Lesson learned: Buy more than enough yarn at the beginning
I get tired of tweaking designs
Lesson learned: Settle or at least commit. You can always make another version after you have finished your first one.
I don't love the project enough
Lesson learned: Love everything you make or don't bother
I really didn't know enough about what I was making to really make it. A current example is a top that employs both knitting and crochet. My crochet skills are accelerating, but my design was too ambitious in that department.
Lesson learned: While I do like to challenge myself, be sure that I am up to the challenge before I start.

And you?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Getting a request for something that becomes a prioriity is a problem for me. If I put something down for TOO long, I don't get back to it. This doesn't happen often though. Another problem would be not having enough time to knit or being too tired or being overwhelmed by other things. I also tend to reward myself with my crafts and sometimes don't give myself permission to work on a project until some chore is comleted. The older I get, the less of a problem that is..... I am much more likely to let the chore go now!!!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Years ago I would be in the middle of a project and something better would come along and I couldn't wait to start it, so the first one got put away for later. I am a bit more disciplined now so I finish almost everything I start. However, the old UFOs are still sitting in a cedar chest and I really need to either frog them or pass them on to someone who might want to finish them. Two of them are afghans. No incentive to do all the work involved.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

seriously... I am just very fickle and I move on to something new and different.

Once in a while I will proclaim a WIP Week where I go back and tidy up or frog stuff.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Getting a request for something that becomes a prioriity is a problem for me. If I put something down for TOO long, I don't get back to it. This doesn't happen often though. Another problem would be not having enough time to knit or being too tired or being overwhelmed by other things. I also tend to reward myself with my crafts and sometimes don't give myself permission to work on a project until some chore is comleted. The older I get, the less of a problem that is..... I am much more likely to let the chore go now!!!


Letting the chore go for crafts. Now I'm down with that too

;-) :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

WIP woes here too. I have a crochet doilie half done, a hat half done, a dishcloth half done, a sweater started, and an almost finished e-book cover ... LOL

I get bored and start something new. I work on the sweater a while and then the e-book cover. The hat is on my nightstand and I work on it some nights when I crawl into bed to watch TV. The doilie I got bored with and the dishcloth has no reason whatsoever that it hasn't gotten finished.

I am believing that having multiple projects all over the place is just the nature of the knitter/crocheter


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll confess to being fickle too. As for unfinished afghans, I have never done a project that big--so I can just imagine mine going to WIP land.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old


Plus sometimes I just can't get back into them! And then there are these new things........ :roll:


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old


Plus sometimes I just can't get back into them! And then there are these new things........ :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It depends on wip. I was working on a scarf for my youngest daughter. She saw it a couple days ago and said she would never wear it. It is now in the frog pile. I guess it wouldn't have bothered me except she had picked out the yarn & asked me to make it.


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

UFO, finally getting my sweater finished, excuses= too many charity projects to do, realization I need to finish some me things too!

So my goal this year is to get those WIPs, UFOs finished and to conquer my fear of charts by doing more charted lace shawls.


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago, in a quilting magazine, I read about "60% Syndrome". This supposedly affects crafters because that is the approximate point where problems start to pile up, boredom creeps in, motivation bogs down, dreams of glory lose their shine . . . Hang in there! This is not fatal to you - only to the project (and only if you let it be so)!!!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I am methodical. For each month I pick an item to make and stick with it for the whole month, this way I get my list for the year done. For January I finished a baby blanket for my cousin, then worked on hats to donate. February is baby blanket month, and hats when it's not practical to do one whole row of the baby blanket. (I'm still working towards my goal of 50 hats to donate, so hats will get done all year to get to my goal). I'll make ornaments one month, dishcloths one month, and I'm going to make my sister-in-law the Ashton Shawlette, so I'm sure that will take at least a month. I have 9 nieces and nephews (and might be adding more this year), so projects for them will take a month, or more. I rarely have more than 2 projects going at once, and if I do, it's because one project isn't very portable. I make myself finish a project before I start another. Just the way I operate.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I enjoy the process of knitting more than the finish product. Once I got the pattern figured out I get bored. I'm trying to over-come this by stepping up my speed in knitting.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

UFOs due to ADD
WIPs due to low skill level. I'm a newbie.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I see so many wonderful things to make and want to try them all, which of course becomes a problem because that is impossible. I also spend way too much of my valuable knitting/crochet time reading KP posts each day. I just can't help myself. This site is addictive, and I have learned so much here.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

For me, I get bored... But at the moment I'm working on a top down cardigan (for me). I plan on making two more like it for my friends for Christmas. I can't really afford to put it down...


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm just fickle! I want to try all kinds of different things so when I see something I have never tried, I am off and running.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

jenk57 said:


> I see so many wonderful things to make and want to try them all, which of course becomes a problem because that is impossible. I also spend way too much of my valuable knitting/crochet time reading KP posts each day. I just can't help myself. This site is addictive, and I have learned so much here.


I am thinking of starting a support group, Knitting Paradise anonymous, for those of us who are not getting much knitting done for spending so much time on here reading about what everyone else is knitting!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess because I always had jobs where multitasking was a way of life, I think I must carry that over into my retirement


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

jenk57 said:


> I see so many wonderful things to make and want to try them all, which of course becomes a problem because that is impossible. I also spend way too much of my valuable knitting/crochet time reading KP posts each day. I just can't help myself. This site is addictive, and I have learned so much here.


Agreed. I rationalize that the things I learn ultimately will help me knit faster. But perhaps a Knitting Paradise Anon group is indeed in order.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old
> ...


These are both my problem. I swear I have adult ADHD! ( not just in crocheting! It's HARD for me to stick to one thing ) anyone have a possible solution?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Getting a request for something that becomes a prioriity is a problem for me. If I put something down for TOO long, I don't get back to it. This doesn't happen often though. Another problem would be not having enough time to knit or being too tired or being overwhelmed by other things. I also tend to reward myself with my crafts and sometimes don't give myself permission to work on a project until some chore is comleted. The older I get, the less of a problem that is..... I am much more likely to let the chore go now!!!


I am with you there Dreamweaver. The older I get the more chores do not seem that important. They can wait. I enjoy myself first. I do have too many hobbies and I like to work on all of them. Unfortunately they all take room and all tend to make a mess.
I also get bored and have a problem of getting things done to the last part and not finishing. I swear that I too have the attention span of a 2 year old. Right now I should get off KP and finish my granddaughters Renaissance dress, plus some newly requestes embroidered tee shirts for my grandson. It seems his angry bird sweatshirt is getting a little warm for AZ and he doesn't want to take it off. Two year olds! I have plent of WIP's and UFO's waiting for me. I don't even want to count them and a big stash with patterns not even started just waiting for me. I am also working on two sweater KAL's one on KP and one at my LYS. I had no business starting these, but they are fun.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Starmore dress that I've been knitting on since my oldest granddaughter was 8; fortunately, there are four below her, so someone will get it. I have a shawl that's been in time out for about a year; other things got more interesting and now will have to take out the whole edging and start that again. There's a t-shirt that I got tired of. A sweater that's knit but not put together. A Debbie Bliss smocked dress that was going to be for granddaughter #3 but is now for granddaughter #5. And a heavy sweater for myself. In the interim, I've finished dozens of things. I just get bored and move on to something else.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have committed myself to finishing my WIPs this year as I have a few on the go. Two cardis for me and a jumper. My daughter a jacket and long cardi, a shwal and a beret in Black. I just have to sew ends into the shawlette I made, finish the scarf I am making for Chirstmas and my grandson Aran sweater in 8 ply (DK or light worsted).


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old


That's me too... I like to say all my 7 WIP's are because of my ADD. I move to each one all the time....spend an hr. on each one when I can! But then I will get a "main" project where all the other ones get a little "less" time, but still I devote time to each as I love them all!


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is a good question. I usually finish everything I start, with rare exceptions, but sometimes I do get bogged down in a WIP. That usually is because I tried something beyond my current capabilities (such as the lace shawl I just finished yesterday) or because I chose something too large or because I am trying to do too many things at the same time. I personally cannot work on more than 3 projects at the same time comfortably, I have just learned. DH and I had a heart to heart and I decided to push through and complete the knitted lace shawl as well as to stop making baby hats for charity (I have made many). I already bought the yarn and chose the pattern for a charity baby blanket so I will proceed on to that only AFTER I have completed the crocheted afghan I am working on. So I have learned some lessons about this very topic just recently. Great question; thanks for asking.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I took some time last year and got most things finished. I just have 3 things on needles now.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

As the stay at home mom of two sons, one of whom is autistic, my projects are the only thing I do that stay done. I may have several projects going at once, depending on my stress level, but I do finish them. It's a bit of a compulsion, but others benefit, especially the young women who work with my autistic son in our home. I just finished a cowl for one of them who had a birthday this month.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> What's the story behind your works in progress and unfinished objects?
> 
> One of my resolutions in 2012 was to bust my WIP pile.
> So far I've finished knitting four things:
> ...


I have a little jacket knitted but not finished off, I love the knitting of it but hate the sewing up, with this one I knitted it then had to do a little boys one quickly so it went into my UFO pile then started another boys one and a cardigan for my sister, now you have got me thinking about it I am going to finish it first and then the boys one and then I can concentrate on my sisters and not feel guilty that I have unfinished work, so thankyou xx


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

My favorite word is "DONE!" so I tend to finish a project before I start another. However, if a project is left undone its always because I ran out of yarn.

Lesson Learned: better math skills up front!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

jenk57 said:


> I see so many wonderful things to make and want to try them all, which of course becomes a problem because that is impossible. I also spend way too much of my valuable knitting/crochet time reading KP posts each day. I just can't help myself. This site is addictive, and I have learned so much here.


That is so me. My problem is I start all those wonderful things and have to set them aside because of must do's. Have sweaters to finish for three Grans birthdays by early March before I get back to the WIP's. And then there is the daily KP forum. Have to spend time here for my fix every day.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

My top 3 reasons are:

1) The project was way beyond my ability and I can't figure out where to go from here;

2) I don't really like it and will never wear it anyway; and, 

3) Starting out was fun but now it is just boring.

I've learned that I can't stand the boredom of large areas of stockinette or garter stitch which is really a shame because there are some lovely sweaters that are mostly stockinette with beautiful, intricate work around the neck, etc. Now I know not to even start these because I will die of boredom before getting to the challenging part.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a couple that are done up to the sew together part. I just don't like to sew them I guess.


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

I love making the item, but hate sewing it together.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have several WIP that have now become UFO because I ran out of yarn and the yarn has been discontinued. I keep thinking one of these days I will come across some at a yard sale or thrift store. I have another WIP that is just sitting in my project box that I keep looking at, but really HATE the yarn even though I love the color. There is another one that is also in my project box that just needs to be sewn together and the hood made. I really need to make myself finish these, but it's so much easier to start a new project than to go back to these 2 specific ones. I keep looking at them every day because I refuse to take them from my project box until done, but also keep putting them deeper in the box.


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been building my knitting stash to be able to make:

1. Black and White sweater for my black and white cocker spaniel who is definitely going in for a bath and clip this month and there still might be a cold snap in our near future. I will have to make up a pattern for this but I have finally got the buttons now.
2. Chocolate/Tan fair isle pullover for my grandson (3 yr, twin) make by Easter, found a pattern I like.
3. Yellow/Sage green smocked blouse and Twirler skirt for my granddaughter (3 yr twin) make by Easter. Found both patterns.
4. Plain black utilitarian black duster cardigan for myself, quick before winter is over. Mulling over a choice between two patterns for this.
5. Taupe background with white seashell afghan for my bed big enough to wrap myself in if I want to take a nap. Found the only pattern for seashells I could on Ravelry. Big and easy.
6. Pirate, wizard and fairy 18" knit dolls from book of same for the twins. Need to practice making the hands a lot before I know what I am doing with these. High challenge.
7. Need to make a medium blue hooded cardigan jacket for my son to replace the sweatshirt hoody he is using now for casual. Am still looking for the perfect pattern, I may have to make one up. Medium challenge to get a good fit but I do have the old sweatshirt to use as a model.

This should take me to the end of March. I am holding off on any more yarn purchases until I do these project so that I can clear out storage room.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I am crocheting a set of dolls. Old Mother Hubbard, a shoe and 12 kids. 6 girls and 6 boys. Every thing except the boys is done. I have the heads and legs for the boys done and it probably wouldn't take much time but...

Don't tell anyone, because it's weird but (whisper) I feel a sense of loss when I finish a project. :?:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to go along with darski, just too fickle. Sometimes I get bored of the pattern or project, sometimes my arms and hands hurt, and sometimes I just get sidetracked.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

WIP - sometimes I run out of yarn or just don't have the funds to purchase new yarn for a new project. Just this past week I was able to finish up two pairs of socks - the Kitchener stitch is now behind me. I can do it. I love to learn new things - so I love fair isle and bogus knitting, its more for the process though rather than the items. I eventually finish up each project. Like you I may put it down for awhile. Later.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

When I was a lot younger I started deciplining myselt to finish 1 sewing project before I staarted another and that has worked very well all these years so it is moveing over to my knitting. However I do find that it helps to have 2 projects going- 1 easy and 1 more complicated so I have a choice in what I feel like working on.


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

I keep finished projects in a large zippered clear bag (that the bedspreads come in), until they're given to their destined recipient. Sometimes I want to try a pattern or a yarn, and have no idea who for -but eventually it becomes clear. Sometimes this bag holds the items waiting to be blocked too. Then I get to them all at once.
Thing is, I knit because most of all I enjoy it. I knit for charity too. Crochet too. So I like to be a couple blankets ahead, for babies, and whenever the church asks, donate the extras. 
Sometimes I knit for a specific gift or event. For Christmas there were a couple afghans, and before that, some scarves/shawls for the roomies my daughter was with. Just now, I'm working through the teachers roster, of a small school, to say thanks, and that their work is appreciated. They're up against the worst enemy of education in the history of schools. 
So far as finishing a work goes, if it has to be frogged, I gulp and do it. I hate frogging, though, so I'd rather finish and find someone else to give it to. There's always someone who'll appreciate it, if the first person wouldn't. That is, if I stay true to what looks great for that yarn, and keep the patterns realistic.
I'm struggling through a chart shawl, at the moment. (I'd be done a week ago, but that chart is misleading.) Then I have a scarf of my own design on the needles. That's easy, and will be done in a day or 2 more. 2 more such scarves to go. 
That's how it goes with me. I like finishing things. I like the process. 
Every so often, I've done something for me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Because I get excited about some other project, knitting project that is! I am also in Southern California!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old


I agree-that's me! My problem is I knit one sock, start another pair, then can't remember the pattern I used for the first one! I probably have 4 single socks that are really nice. Maybe I should just pick a pattern and finish the pair, even if the socks don't match!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> What's the story behind your works in progress and unfinished objects?
> 
> One of my resolutions in 2012 was to bust my WIP pile.
> So far I've finished knitting four things:
> ...


Sometimes I get stumped as to how to do something or what to do as far as design so it gets put aside til I know what to do. If I'm working on a puppy sweater for instance...might need a measurement so it gets put aside til I get that.
Sometimes I have to get something knit so what I was working on gets put on a back burner.
I take projects with me in the car, sometimes they stay there. 
Sometimes I clean and things get put away and forgotten about.
So what I did was I put all my UFOs in a clear baggie with their patterns and notes, and they get put in a basket on my table. I allow them to glare at me til I can't take it anymore and take one of them out to finish. This has worked for me cuz out of sight out of mind, in my sight bugs me so they have to get done...we won't talk about my 30 year-old sweater... Sheri


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

1. Teddy bear UFO - because I HATE TO SEAM
2. WRAP ufo for my daughter - because I HATE TO SEAM
3. RED SCARF UFO - because I hate red and the pattern is not working up cute
4. 2 pairs yellow wristers - don't like the way they look
5. brown and green cowl - can't find buttons I LIKE
6. WHITE muff - made a mistake and can't get going again
7. Black muff - winter light is not enough
8. doll blanket - just a yuck
9. doll dress - 9 other projects
10. handbag - I HATE TO SEAM


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

My WIPs tend to be good ideas when I started, and then I find out the intended recipient isn't interested in my wonderful idea. And some of my projects to learn a new technique or stitch just never get done, like the scarf that I started with left over yarn, with a new pattern, that I am really bored with now. It needs to be frogged and become something else. I generally have 4 WIP at a time and work on them equally until one gets close, then I finish it and try to work on the others, but have never gotten below 2 WIPs, need to work on that some more.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

But it feel soo good to stretch yourself a bit and triumph over the challenge. GOT FOR IT! JOAN 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

The little elf in your avatar is adorable. is he hadn knit by you? Joan 8060


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Until I joined this forum it just hadn't dawned on me to start a second project before I finished (or completely abandoned) the first - duhh! :roll: Now I feel free to have two or three on the go at a time. If I get bored with one, then on to another for a while - thank you all for enlightening me! :thumbup:


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> The little elf in your avatar is adorable. is he hadn knit by you? Joan 8060


Joan who has the little elf? Sheri


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

CarolBest said:


> Don't tell anyone, because it's weird but (whisper) I feel a sense of loss when I finish a project. :?:


Don't feel like that when I finish a knitting project, but when I finish a really good book..........oh, yes!


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Could you use it to cover a cushion?


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

I only have 2 WIP's right now. One I am composing, and one I can finish anytime. What I am working on now is an baby blanket that take 36 squares. (I've got 27 done and am averaging 2/day) The reason I am doing this is to learn how to finish the WIP I am composing. Doing one I don't really care much about to learn what to do with the WIP I really care about!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MargaretA
I am thinking of starting a support group said:


> I've just spent the best part of 2 hours reading through today's KP........I'll join! :lol:


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I have an unfinished project that I'm having trouble getting back to. It's a sweater I want to make to wear on the boat. I began with the back and could't remember how to use two colors of yarn, so it ended up puckered and I ripped it all out and started again. I was working away and found that now I was knitting way too loose, so I ripped it out again. The third time I made the back I had it looking lovely but did not stagger the yarn color changes a d you could see the red yarn behind th white in strips sort of, and after doing the entire back for the third time I have to rip it out again! So I set it aside and am currently working on a men's cabled sweater. Just finished the back and began the front late last night. Boy cabled sweaters are impressive looking! The question I keep asking myself is, will I really make the back of the red and white sweater for the fourth time? Only time will tell.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marietje said:


> I have an unfinished project that I'm having trouble getting back to. It's a sweater I want to make to wear on the boat. I began with the back and could't remember how to use two colors of yarn, so it ended up puckered and I ripped it all out and started again. I was working away and found that now I was knitting way too loose, so I ripped it out again. The third time I made the back I had it looking lovely but did not stagger the yarn color changes a d you could see the red yarn behind th white in strips sort of, and after doing the entire back for the third time I have to rip it out again! So I set it aside and am currently working on a men's cabled sweater. Just finished the back and began the front late last night. Boy cabled sweaters are impressive looking! The question I keep asking myself is, will I really make the back of the red and white sweater for the fourth time? Only time will tell.


Wow! I'm impressed that you went back to it so many times, I'd have thrown it overboard by now. :lol:


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

I make up a lot of my stuff (The answer to "Why do it?" for me is "because it's fun to create". But sometimes what I imagine doesn't work out (often it's because I chose the wrong yarn). So I mostly don't finish things because of a mismatch between my mind & the physical world.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

1) I hate the finishing details and so get bogged down with multiple projects "almost done".

2) I also cannot talk and knit except for mindless type patterns and so, since I so enjoy being sociable, I will begin another project just to have something to knit on while I "visit" with other knitters. So, you can plainly see, THIS IS NOT MY FAULT!


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

n my reasons PATTERN DISSAPEARS somone steals the yarn i didnt buy neough i cant REFIND THE PATTERN the projects is in hiding IM AT AUTHORITIZE CLASS diebetex class DOG GETS SICK AND DIES>>> house needed painting get tired of working on projects EYES FLAKE OUT FELL AND HURT SELF I COULD NOT USE ARMS TO CROCHET OR SIT UP>>> now it takes for ever to do them i had them worked down to a few projects and then i started many and they got hidden and we got ... anoather thing is the hooks walk off and walmart has none in stock... i guess that is enough reasons there are a billion why i cant finish i bit off more than i could chew and put it down to go back later END UJP MOVING>>> and forgetting about it...get busy with iittys and other house work forget about the project get board with it or as you said run out and the store has no designs on restocking it ...


nozizweoriginals said:


> What's the story behind your works in progress and unfinished objects?
> 
> One of my resolutions in 2012 was to bust my WIP pile.
> So far I've finished knitting four things:
> ...


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I always have a reason for each article that I'm making. Prayer shawls are a top priority since I'm in a prayer shawl ministry. Love to do something for myself--scarves, sweaters. Then theres something that I'll start just for the heck of it--just to do it for the first time. And, of course , there are those projects that I do as gifts--baby stuff and sister stuff. I also do quillows as folks ask for one. So, all in all, I'm always busy with one craft or another. I love to knit, crochet, sew, and do counted cross stitch.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Laurie Jane,, you are hilarious albeit honest. I got quite a chuckle out of your dissertation about your knitting !!!!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old


Me too. I see a new pattern and want to do it instantly. I always have at least 3 wip's. I even bought some wool a couple of weeks back and then forgot what I was going to knit with it! It's sitting there making me feel guilty.......


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Kate B, I am the same way with KP. I go to my bedroom every morning to get dressed and make my bed, with explicit intentions to get started with dusting and vacuuming. BUT while passing my computer, I hear KP calling to me. So I say to myself,,, just turn it on and then get busy BEFORE you get to KP.. Well, before I know it, I'm a little tired so I sit at the puter and decide to do just a little of KP. However, my best intentions are gone and I sit here for more than an hour and take care of KP. However I managed to be a dependable employee for 50 years is beyond me because the dusting and vacuuming is STILL waiting.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old


Me too! I got this Kindle Fire, and the boy said I needed to buy a cover for it. At the moment I had the presence of mind to think,"I can knit one", and came home and did this in about an hour. Just depends on how bad, or how fast I want a thing done!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

One of you had a suggestion a while back, when we were discussing WIPs, that I'm trying to take to heart. The advice was that you could ONLY start a new project after you'd finished two WIPs. So, I finished two WIPs, and I'm working on a new project.

I have two more WIPs to finish. I'll probably go back to them once I finish my current project.

I like the idea of having only a few projects going at once. Usually, I had SO many that I never got back to any of them.

Anyway, to whomever gave this suggestion: Thank you!

Hazel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have several things going at the same time. I have a doggie sweater that I am making up because I needed to learn the stitch for the afghan I have been gathering yarn for. I am playing with making some slippers that I really love and hope they turn out... I also have the yarn for a poncho I am thinking about the KAL for the afghan.. I will play with that and if its not what I'm liking I'll switch back to the reason for the doggie sweater and that pattern... I also have a pair of socks going.. I think the socks will be a good work project. I want to make the Ashton shawlet too... looks like I have a winters worth and probably spring, summer and fall projects all lined up..


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

I used to be better about completing projects than I am now. One of the reasons is this site, KP. I see so many projects that I want to do, I tend to stop what I'm working on and start on a new one. I do, ultimately, go back and finish the old ones. If I have to complete something by a certain date, I get it done. But, most of my knitting and crocheting is just something that strikes my fancy and then I decide who to give it to.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have 2 wips on is a pair of socks one sock has a few rows of the cuff done the other is cast on but not yet started, and my main wip is a sleeve less top for me - I had it knitted once but it would've fit the daddy elephant never mind the momma


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Somewhere there is a WIP to finish or frog, I know this because I need the needles it is holding captive. My problem is WHERE is it. With all the needles and hooks I have why can that one size be missing?


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well.. I just get bored working on the same thing,,
And I LOVE to start a new projects and see how the yarn works out...
I just like to have FUN with my knitting!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I have only 3: the Big Guy's sweater and the 2 afghans, which are too bulky for carrying around.
Of course, I have a washcloth to carry around, but it's not so much a WIP as a "test" piece in the "made" yarn [thread made from winding several other threads together to get a "sport weight" thread to play with] for a new project I may want to try.
The "made" yarn is great for those patterns I want to try or the stuff in the current WIP that has me stymied.

The Method to My Madness:
Cast on enough sts for one or two patt repeats with about 10 sts in between plus enough garter st to make it about 12" wide.
work garter for about an inch. Start working border sts and the pattern. Work out the bugs and boo-boos.
When I mess up, if I can't fix it with a crochet hook, I do a row of k or p to make a ridge on the RS and start over. The "start-overs" let me know how much work the patt is. By the time it's about a foot square, I know what to do or that I don't want to do that pattern.
AND I have a new washcloth to boot!


----------



## merles2nd (Sep 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Getting a request for something that becomes a prioriity is a problem for me. If I put something down for TOO long, I don't get back to it. This doesn't happen often though. Another problem would be not having enough time to knit or being too tired or being overwhelmed by other things. I also tend to reward myself with my crafts and sometimes don't give myself permission to work on a project until some chore is comleted. The older I get, the less of a problem that is..... I am much more likely to let the chore go now!!!


Agree with you Dreamweaver...lol. Especially the last two sentences! But, here's another reason: always finding ANOTHER great project to start (and then not always frogging the ones in progress) thinking..."oh, I'll get back to these".


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I hate WIP's! I have only one and it's because I got to a point where I did not have time to knit and the sweater was meant to go to my daughter who could no longer wear it. So now I have a 3/4 completed sweater that no one will be able to wear.....
I have found that if I put a project aside out of frustration, it just isn't worth it. I'll try a few times, but if it continues to frustrate me, it's a done project.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

WEll.. I have 10 Grandchildren sooo if it doesn't fit one.. it will fit the other


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I am like a kid in a candy shop. I want to make one of everything but after having a heart attack 11 years ago I realize you only have today, so make the best of it, finish what you start and enjoy sharing it with the ones you love. I don't want to leave a lot of unfinished business, so I finish what I start in a reasonable time now. If I lose interest or can't work the pattern I frog and make something else.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I have three WIP's that are straight knitting. There were four but I finally got one done. I hopefully will never do that to myself again. Usually I will have one or two projects going and I switch around because I get tired of doing a stitch or looking at a certain color. This time two of my projects are sweaters----my first sweaters--- and one of them is the adult SP jacket with I was over a third done with and had to frog it. The third project is toe up two at a time socks and and I was never so happy to get to the cuff of a sock in my life. I'm tell myself that I can't start a new project until I get at least one of these done. So I've down loaded some really nice patterns and I'm going to Madrona Fibers Arts this Friday to by yarn, patterns and knitting supplies I didn't sign up for any classes but I'm sure going to shop.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

All my WIPs are being done by special requests from dearly loved family members. I took the time to ask the young women in my life what they would like and use as handknit gifts. I got GREAT responses and am excited I have enough ideas to keep me busy until Christmas again!!

I have requests for four afghans (each with a matching pillow) and a multitude of patterns to try in making slouch hat/fingerless glove/scarf sets in several colors. 

Another thing about the special requests is that I can focus on purchasing only yarn (weights and colors) I know I am going to use and gift. No wasted money--and I have time to shop for some real bargains. First afghan (60x80") is only costing me $12 to make and it's a beautiful pattern. Some of the smaller items will also be made from some of the items in my stash.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old


Me too! I can barely sit and knit for an hour. I think part of my problem might be I need better glasses. I have all kinds of UFOs and WIPs. I have one UFO (afghan) where I've bought the yarn but never started the project! Been scared off working with Homespun and chenille.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't have but one wip at a time. I have a mental problem about this. I don't like to leave my projects unfinished, no matter what it is. However, since being sick and getting older, I am putting all of that aside and doing what I really enjoy and that is crafting. If someone does not like my house when they come, they are welcome to leave! I pay for my house and as long as I am happy I don't worry about others as much as I used to. LOL


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I''m with you GrannyDeb. Not heart attacks, but stroke. I never was a good knitter - only knit a few things before I got knitting again after moving to my son's house. I get side tracked really easy. I see something, or get the great idea to knit something for someone. None of them seem to get finished. I have made a vow now, not to start anything else until my undones and done.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I get about halfway through a project before I start planning the next one in my mind, especiallly if its one I'm excited about starting. But if my mind is wandering because I simply need a break from the current one, I do a 'quick 'one like a hat or some socks or a doily before returning to the original project to complete it. I know if I get tempted by the the 'next' project I'll never finish the first!! I have only one WIP which has been sitting in my basket for 2 years, and if I'm honest its because I've realised I probably won't wear it when its finished. Maybe one to frog.....? :?


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

My main WIP now is the sweater for my 17 year old grandson. Started it in about November and am just finishing the sleeves. Next job is to sew up all the seams, knit the hood and do the all-around ribbing. Also started some time ago a lovely lacy little shawl for my sister-in-law, who has tenderly taken care of her husband (my baby brother) through 6 months of a terrible cancer that took his life yesterday. The shawl,if I ever finish it, is my way of reminding her that I love her dearly for her commitment to him. I've also almost finished one slipper for my very patient and understanding husband; he really should be at the top of my list of to-dos. Really so anxious to get started on a little toddler hoodie for new great-grandchild due in July.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

123wendy said:


> Somewhere there is a WIP to finish or frog, I know this because I need the needles it is holding captive. My problem is WHERE is it. With all the needles and hooks I have why can that one size be missing?


I know what you mean! I have an empty size 10 circular needle sleeve and just had to go to Michael's to buy a new one because I can't, for the life of me, figure out where the old is! I have several lace sweaters with the fronts and backs done, but can't find them. I hit the "I hate to sew the parts together wall" and put them somewhere. I searched for them the other day, but don't know where I put them. I suspect the missing size 10 is involved with one of those WIP's. We have a large house with a full basement - those suckers could be anywhere! I did see a suggestion somewhere in this thread to turn the fronts and backs into a cushion cover. If I ever find the parts, that is exactly what I'm going to do! A pretty and useful solution to something that I've felt guilty about for years! lol! One of those sweaters is a baby blue lace and it will make a very nice pillow for my daughter's blue and brown bedroom. WINNING!! lol! :thumbup: I have been surprised to see how many people mentioned that they enjoy knitting things up, but not sewing them together. My kids say that I have the attention span of a gnat, but apparently I'm not alone this and am not the only one who wants to move on to the next challenge instead of finishing things up!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

I was once given a package deal from a friend-the wool was beautiful, the pattern looked cute but I hated the way the sleeves evolved so I have never finished and I can no longer find the pattern! Perhaps I'll unpick and create something entirely new.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> My main WIP now is the sweater for my 17 year old grandson. Started it in about November and am just finishing the sleeves. Next job is to sew up all the seams, knit the hood and do the all-around ribbing. Also started some time ago a lovely lacy little shawl for my sister-in-law, who has tenderly taken care of her husband (my baby brother) through 6 months of a terrible cancer that took his life yesterday. The shawl,if I ever finish it, is my way of reminding her that I love her dearly for her commitment to him. I've also almost finished one slipper for my very patient and understanding husband; he really should be at the top of my list of to-dos. Really so anxious to get started on a little toddler hoodie for new great-
> grandchild due in July.


Dear BubbyIssaquah I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your brother yesterday. It's lovely that you appreciate your sister-in-law's care of him and I'm sure she will love the shawl when you finish it for her. With love and hugs, Wendy


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

One reason I have WIPs is, I get too excited about new projects I want to make. I am getting better. Right now I only have three WIPs. But about 50 in my head I want to make!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Haha, I frogged 3 of my whips yesterday. Just need to finish up some hats to send out. I have a wool blanket I started for my 19 year old son and realized that was stupid, cause either one of his dogs will eat it, or he will toss it in the washer/dryer. I'm going to frog it and use the wool for other things in the future. I will start an acrylic one for him. Then all I will have is a mohair shawl I'm working on. No other whips! Good feeling!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Also started some time ago a lovely lacy little shawl for my sister-in-law, who has tenderly taken care of her husband (my baby brother) through 6 months of a terrible cancer that took his life yesterday. The shawl,if I ever finish it, is my way of reminding her that I love her dearly for her commitment to him.


I'm so sorry to learn that you lost your dear brother to cancer yesterday! I can't imagine what you are feeling right now, but please know you are in my prayers!


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for making me realize that I am not the only person who does not complete her projects. I was going to say I am easily bored but it's more that the next project looks so exciting and I want to see the yarn made up & I hate sewing seams....I don't feel like such a failure now...but I still don't know what order to finish them all off - perhaps in order of how close to completion they are:
1. toddler vest (waiting for neck and arm bands)
2. felted slippers (waiting for daughter to sew up)
3. whirly scarf
4. another whirly scarf
5. baby cardigan (5 hours? hahahaha)
6. socks (in my handbag for when I'm waiting)
In the last 3 weeks I have managed to finish ...a toy lamb!!!
'Dare to be mediocre'! said my shrink - oh honey I'm there!


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh forgot 7. Felted handbag and 8. Baby rug...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> My main WIP now is the sweater for my 17 year old grandson. Started it in about November and am just finishing the sleeves. Next job is to sew up all the seams, knit the hood and do the all-around ribbing. Also started some time ago a lovely lacy little shawl for my sister-in-law, who has tenderly taken care of her husband (my baby brother) through 6 months of a terrible cancer that took his life yesterday. The shawl,if I ever finish it, is my way of reminding her that I love her dearly for her commitment to him. I've also almost finished one slipper for my very patient and understanding husband; he really should be at the top of my list of to-dos. Really so anxious to get started on a little toddler hoodie for new great-grandchild due in July.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I too lost my brother several years ago. It's not easy to accept. My best regards to you.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Good for you! I have 10 grandchildren and just welcomed my third great-grand baby. That's a lot of knitting to keep me busy.


----------



## marianne620 (Sep 1, 2011)

I love this thread,it sure makes me smile. I only have a single wip on the go at once and I never ever have a second knitting project on the go until the first one is completed. Sounds perfectly organized until you hear the part about one crochet project the bead tray filled and on the go as well as a machine quilting project a hand quilting project on the go as well. Oh yes don't forget the soap needs turning . Not so organized am I ,lol.I swear when all these are finished I'm only doing one thing at a time until completion. Well at least that is the plan.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Good for you! There is a lot of satisfaction in seeing your finished work and the appreciation for it from the one you made it for. Keep on keeping on and enjoy life.



Wynn11 said:


> I''m with you GrannyDeb. Not heart attacks, but stroke. I never was a good knitter - only knit a few things before I got knitting again after moving to my son's house. I get side tracked really easy. I see something, or get the great idea to knit something for someone. None of them seem to get finished. I have made a vow now, not to start anything else until my undones and done.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually I only have 2 WIPs right now, a lace shawl that requires a lot of concentration and a sweater from he_ _ that I put aside before I took a pair of scissors to it. Not sure if I'll ever get back to that sweater, but I know I'll finish the shawl.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i always have at least 3 projects "on the needles" at one time.
i work on each of them a little each day. when the last one is finished, i start on 3 more.....my problem is boredom , if i work on one for a long time...(maybe an hour!) my brain goes on strike.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i always have at least 3 projects "on the needles" at one time.
i work on each of them a little each day. when the last one is finished, i start on 3 more.....my problem is boredom , if i work on one for a long time...(maybe an hour!) my brain goes on strike.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

You are disciplined. Good for you.


pepsiknittinmomma said:
 

> I am methodical. For each month I pick an item to make and stick with it for the whole month, this way I get my list for the year done. For January I finished a baby blanket for my cousin, then worked on hats to donate. February is baby blanket month, and hats when it's not practical to do one whole row of the baby blanket. (I'm still working towards my goal of 50 hats to donate, so hats will get done all year to get to my goal). I'll make ornaments one month, dishcloths one month, and I'm going to make my sister-in-law the Ashton Shawlette, so I'm sure that will take at least a month. I have 9 nieces and nephews (and might be adding more this year), so projects for them will take a month, or more. I rarely have more than 2 projects going at once, and if I do, it's because one project isn't very portable. I make myself finish a project before I start another. Just the way I operate.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your brothers passing. I lost my baby sister in 1987 she was 31 when she died. I hold on to all the loving memories of her but miss her still. God bless you and your family at this sorrowful time.



BubbyIssaquah said:


> My main WIP now is the sweater for my 17 year old grandson. Started it in about November and am just finishing the sleeves. Next job is to sew up all the seams, knit the hood and do the all-around ribbing. Also started some time ago a lovely lacy little shawl for my sister-in-law, who has tenderly taken care of her husband (my baby brother) through 6 months of a terrible cancer that took his life yesterday. The shawl,if I ever finish it, is my way of reminding her that I love her dearly for her commitment to him. I've also almost finished one slipper for my very patient and understanding husband; he really should be at the top of my list of to-dos. Really so anxious to get started on a little toddler hoodie for new great-grandchild due in July.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I keep my knitting WIP to the one that I am working on. I maybe thinking about my next project but I restrain myself and finish the one that is being worked on first (lesson learned from my sewing). I have been knitting on & off for about 25 years 

I have been sewing most of my life and have too many bins of material just sitting in the basement waiting for me. Unfortunately, I haven't been in the sewing mood for a while. I learnt that when I am sewing, the project can't take too long (1 or 2 days) or I will get bored with it, loose interest and put it aside. Hence, I have too many sewing UFOs, if I can find them.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> My main WIP now is the sweater for my 17 year old grandson. Started it in about November and am just finishing the sleeves. Next job is to sew up all the seams, knit the hood and do the all-around ribbing. Also started some time ago a lovely lacy little shawl for my sister-in-law, who has tenderly taken care of her husband (my baby brother) through 6 months of a terrible cancer that took his life yesterday. The shawl,if I ever finish it, is my way of reminding her that I love her dearly for her commitment to him. I've also almost finished one slipper for my very patient and understanding husband; he really should be at the top of my list of to-dos. Really so anxious to get started on a little toddler hoodie for new great-grandchild due in July.


My thoughts are with you in your loss.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> BubbyIssaquah said:
> 
> 
> > My main WIP now is the sweater for my 17 year old grandson. Started it in about November and am just finishing the sleeves. Next job is to sew up all the seams, knit the hood and do the all-around ribbing. Also started some time ago a lovely lacy little shawl for my sister-in-law, who has tenderly taken care of her husband (my baby brother) through 6 months of a terrible cancer that took his life yesterday. The shawl,if I ever finish it, is my way of reminding her that I love her dearly for her commitment to him. I've also almost finished one slipper for my very patient and understanding husband; he really should be at the top of my list of to-dos. Really so anxious to get started on a little toddler hoodie for new great-grandchild due in July.
> ...


So sorry for your loss!


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I must confess to all of the above. I even have a boy's cardigan I made for my grandson in dark navy wool. In the process of putting the pieces together my daughter told me she couldn't possibly put a wool sweater on a 6 year old boy. So the pieces were put away....along with many other WIPs. I just found them when I cleaned out a closet. 

I think my biggest problem is finding a pattern (especially lace) that fires up my imagination and I just have to see if I can master the pattern. Whatever I'm working on at the time gets put aside for the experiment. Getting sidetracked seems to be my greatest enemy.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I decided to knit down my stash a few years ago, so I try to keep no more than two WIP, but then something quick and cute, like those damn ruffled scarfs gets in my way and the WIP list grows as I buy new specialty yarn...oh well...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> What's the story behind your works in progress and unfinished objects?
> 
> One of my resolutions in 2012 was to bust my WIP pile.
> So far I've finished knitting four things:
> ...


My reasons?
-I find more pressing project with a firm deadline
- get bored with the project and do another, less stressful
- run out of yarn
- pick up a small project on the spur of the moment and put it away till another moment comes along

My one project I started on my trip to Europe, I have yet to finish it! Finish it, I will.


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

CarolBest wrote:

Don't tell anyone, because it's weird but (whisper) I feel a sense of loss when I finish a project. 


Carol, it is not weird. It is perfectly normal. Our mind is busy, busy with thoughts during a project. When we finish and wrap it up in our mind, a natural 'post partum' sadness sets in. I call it 'post goal depression' to identify these emotional changes that occur. It is like a grief for lost things or changed activities. 

Life is always giving us a roller coaster ride of ups and downs (heheh, generally backed with a hormonal punch to go along with the emotional punch). When we understand the process, it not so scary.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazingly for me, I only have one WIP at the moment. Usually I have at least two or three things going at once, so if I get tired of one pattern I can do something else for a while. I am trying to finish a cabled cardigan that I began last October before the end of cold weather. It's so hard to pick up a complicated pattern after a long hiatus! 
I try to stop procrastinating by not letting myself buy any new yarn till I finish!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I think there are people you can hire who will finish the seams on sweaters and maybe even granny afghans(?). I would contact your LYS and ask if there are any of these "angels" in your area. Would certainly be worth the extra cost to finally have your UFO completed and off your "need to finish" list.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I usually get bored or no longer like the project. Sometimes it's because I don't really have a lot of confidence in proceeding. Or, maybe just out of the mood. Knitting is not something I "have" to do like many confirmed knitters. Kinda wish it were, might keep me out of trouble. 

I have a cotton lace shawl on the needles from last summer. It requires concentration and I don't feel up to that.

I have some slippers I was going to felt for my DH, but I'm REALLY not very confident about what I'm doing with them. AND, I modified the pattern as I went along and am not entirely sure I made adequate notes about what I did. IOW: this project is a pure mess.

I've got an acrylic hoodie pullover barely started but I am not liking it, plus I am big enough that knitting a sweater for me is a bit like knitting a tent, or so it feels. And tents are no fun! I started this last Fall, and it's just too overwhelming at this point. I think I'll frog that.

I have a lovely t-top started in some vintage yarn I love -- several years ago now. But I started it 2 sizes small since I was just SURE I'd be losing that weight. Might oughtta frog it and start over at the right size. 

Shoot. Now I'm depressed. :-(

I do like to have several things OTN, though, of various types -- something maybe small and portable (socks, hat, some scarves), something that requires absolutely NO thought except occasionally (straight stockinette and some parts of socks and other projects), something somewhat more challenging (e.g., my little lace shawl), and maybe something with colors I really love, or using colorwork. That way I can match my "mood." 

OH, another reason I might have unfinished things is that I hate finishing (doesn't almost everyone?).


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your brother, but glad to hear he had a loving care taker. She will cherish the shawl. 


I am the wierd one here, I keep no stash, I buy yarn only as I start a project and never start more than 2. I always finish them before I let myself start another. On my very limited income, this keeps me from wasting money.


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

I avoid too many WIPs by having very few needles! :roll: If I leave things half-done, my needles will all be tied up and I won't be able to start something new!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> What's the story behind your works in progress and unfinished objects?
> 
> One of my resolutions in 2012 was to bust my WIP pile.
> So far I've finished knitting four things:
> ...


I think I simply get bored with the repetition on some items. Others are a pain to do, and I can only work on them so long. However, the #1 reason I have WIPs is that I HATE sewing anything together.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Dornar said:


> CarolBest wrote:
> 
> Don't tell anyone, because it's weird but (whisper) I feel a sense of loss when I finish a project.
> 
> ...


Ditto, I feel lost when a project is finished, until I find another to do!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

We all suffer the same affliction, to much stash, to many thing to try.
At the moment, I have a hat and bootie set half finished, cacoon, half done, 4 sweaters half done. All sitting by the chair I watch TV in, so I pick up what tickles my fancy that evening.
Happy knitting ladies.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

All of the above. LOL


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I have found that since I started doing cabled sweaters if I do any project that is stocking stitch I have trouble staying awake. Since I have this problem I thought if I would make a sweater using two colors and following a chart I would have a bit of a challenge and not doze off. So the red and white sweater will stay put for awhile. I'm currently making an Aran sweater and that keeps and holds my attention.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

My stash multiplies while I sleep... as do the patterns. I want to try everything, and yet I end up doing nothing. I currently have a blanket for nephew to fit twin size bed, a shawl for ???, a scarf for ???, and a Hufflepuff scarf for a friend who is a Harry Potter fan. I not only knit, and like to do all other kinds of crafting. I am also a voracious reader... so I'm always at the library. I love to cook and bake so spend a lot of time with that. I will knit for about an hour or two and then get discouraged since the item is no where near finished. anyway.....


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

I find that I do much better completing small projects. I think I just get overwhelmed with large time consuming projects. I do set goals for myself (so many rows today)and eventually get my WIP finished. I love knitting but am very slow - my 5 hour sweater took much longer!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> MargaretA
> I am thinking of starting a support group said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like you have a Good Plan


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha!!!! :lol:


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I used to have multiple WIPs. Actually, most of them were projects that had been abandoned at the weaving-in-the-tails stage. (I could really relate to the example of that Barbie doll dress!) Truth is, I love starting new projects, get bored when they become routine, and hate the grunt-work of finishing. Then, several years ago, I heard someone on TV refer to herself as a "monogamous" knitter and for some reason that struck a chord. I sometimes have two projects going - one large, and one portable - but now that I've made it a matter of integrity to finish what I start, I have been very good about minimizing WIPs. When I hit that 60% wall, I start planning my next project. This serves as both a reward and a motivator for slogging through to the end. So far, it works for me.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree with you Darskie, I too am fickle and stop because I want to start something else, its crazy isn't it?

CeliaJ


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I always have mittens to knit for the gsons. I am finishing up the last 3 pair for the season. I hope to get back to a fair isle vest I started about 6 months ago. I am up to the arms and neck shaping. The reason it is at a standstill is I was debating if I should do steeking or knit back and forth on each side and the back. Now I have lost my place on the chart and it will take concentrated time to figure it out and get back to knitting. Think I will forgo the steeking and just get it done. Some how all that indecision has led to an unfinished project. Another sweater is in a bag waiting to be seamed and blocked. That was put aside to do chemo hats. Then I get requests for baby blankets, hats, cowls and the dreaded mittens. To tell you the truth I am tired of mittens. I am going to finish the vest and the sweater and then get into my stash of patterns and yarn and knit something different for a change. Wish me luck.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I only have two WIPs right now. Both of them are very large - one is a crocheted table cloth, the other another wedding ring afghan. I just put them on hold to complete a knitted tam for a friend. I just had to do something other than crochet for a bit. Generally, I get stuff done - eventually. I get too bored, or need to sew too much together. I like keeping a big and little project. I'll probably start some socks or a scarf or something knitted just to add a little variety. I too am promising to bust my stash - a very difficult thing as it's spilling out of a complete room!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think there's another reason why I'd love to start new projects all the time and not finish WIPs (but I'm trying to control that tendency): I'm more of a "process" knitter than a "project" one. Unless I'm knitting something for someone else, it doesn't matter to me if I finish something or not. I'm excited about fiddling with new yarn, a new pattern, a new design, etc.

Hazel


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

It seems such a shame not to go back but to be honest I have a long talk with myself first.


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Sometimes the fibers from the yarn as it pulls out or is worked bother my eyes, even though I wear glasses. Often have to take a week or two off between knitting sessions. Any suggestions on how to prevent this would be greatly appreciated (I've tried keeping the yarn in a plastic bag, but that doesn't help).


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

judyspencer said:


> Sometimes the fibers from the yarn as it pulls out or is worked bother my eyes, even though I wear glasses. Often have to take a week or two off between knitting sessions. Any suggestions on how to prevent this would be greatly appreciated (I've tried keeping the yarn in a plastic bag, but that doesn't help).


Wonder if putting the yarn in the freezer for a while before you unpick it would help.

Hazel


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Good idea! I'll try that.
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

The baby grew up before I could finish the (insert project here).


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> What's the story behind your works in progress and unfinished objects?
> 
> One of my resolutions in 2012 was to bust my WIP pile.
> So far I've finished knitting four things:
> ...


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> What's the story behind your works in progress and unfinished objects?
> 
> One of my resolutions in 2012 was to bust my WIP pile.
> So far I've finished knitting four things:
> ...


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> Years ago I would be in the middle of a project and something better would come along and I couldn't wait to start it, so the first one got put away for later. I am a bit more disciplined now so I finish almost everything I start. However, the old UFOs are still sitting in a cedar chest and I really need to either frog them or pass them on to someone who might want to finish them. Two of them are afghans. No incentive to do all the work involved.


I recently frogged a beaded shawl (I don't wear that type of stuff and only had taken the class to learn the technique.) that I had started and later couldn't figure out where I was on it. I have one top down sweater that needs the last sleeve done and then two other sweaters started but I plan on finishing those, in fact I am going to redesign one of them from a cardigan to a pullover. I usually finish my smaller projects and with the exception of a project (can't for the life of me remember which one) that has a my size 13 denise needles in it) and the 3 sweaters I don't have larger projects started. I have adult ADHD so I am easily distracted but new stuff to try............


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > MargaretA
> ...


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

it could be fun to organize a WIP Week KAL. Pick a week and concentrate on those wips and ufos that have the most promise.


----------



## saviorpat4 (Jul 19, 2011)

I love that Barbie dress, where can I find the pattern? My problem is that I keep finding patterns of things that I love, and then I'm not sure which one to start with. I soon will be in the retired ranks, and I'm hoping that I'll be more focused then.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

saviorpat4 said:


> I love that Barbie dress, where can I find the pattern? My problem is that I keep finding patterns of things that I love, and then I'm not sure which one to start with. I soon will be in the retired ranks, and I'm hoping that I'll be more focused then.


Don't count on it. You will think you have so much more time since you are retired that you will keep putting off finishing your WIPs or delaying starting the new ones.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I too am quite fickle about projects. I simply love starting new ones! I always have about six WIP's at any given time.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Jynx< you have my reasons nailed!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> jenk57 said:
> 
> 
> > I see so many wonderful things to make and want to try them all, which of course becomes a problem because that is impossible. I also spend way too much of my valuable knitting/crochet time reading KP posts each day. I just can't help myself. This site is addictive, and I have learned so much here.
> ...


Please include me in your support group!


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Include me, too. I love browsing the topics and patterns.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I don't have but one wip at a time. I have a mental problem about this. I don't like to leave my projects unfinished, no matter what it is. However, since being sick and getting older, I am putting all of that aside and doing what I really enjoy and that is crafting. If someone does not like my house when they come, they are welcome to leave! I pay for my house and as long as I am happy I don't worry about others as much as I used to. LOL


WE'd all be happier if we adopted your attitude. Good for you!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

john71105 said:


> The baby grew up before I could finish the (insert project here).


Well, that's what is currently driving me!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

In 1955 I decided to crochet a nice lacy tablecloth for my lovely dining room table.
I got a lot of it done & my husband & Mother & others in my family kept nagging at me to make it into a Bedspread. I put it away. That was well over 50 years ago & nothing more has been done to it since then. All the people who nagged at me to make a bedspread are now dead & I no longer have the table I was making it for. The WIP is in a pillow case in my wardrobe.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Heartseas said:


> In 1955 I decided to crochet a nice lacy tablecloth for my lovely dining room table.
> I got a lot of it done & my husband & Mother & others in my family kept nagging at me to make it into a Bedspread. I put it away. That was well over 50 years ago & nothing more has been done to it since then. All the people who nagged at me to make a bedspread are now dead & I no longer have the table I was making it for. The WIP is in a pillow case in my wardrobe.


In 1977 I bought two twin-bed quilt kits to be pieced, sandwiched, quilted, and embroidered for my two daughters who are now in their 40's. The kits along with two afghans (even older) yet to be finished are still in my "hope" chest. Knitting friends say to toss them or give them away and so far I haven't been able to bring myself to do that.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Heartseas said:


> In 1955 I decided to crochet a nice lacy tablecloth for my lovely dining room table.
> I got a lot of it done & my husband & Mother & others in my family kept nagging at me to make it into a Bedspread. I put it away. That was well over 50 years ago & nothing more has been done to it since then. All the people who nagged at me to make a bedspread are now dead & I no longer have the table I was making it for. The WIP is in a pillow case in my wardrobe.


ok I'm beat. My worst unfinished story is a macrame wall hanging that was going to be a wedding present. The wedding came & went, a child was born (some years later, thank you), the parents divorced and I finally gave up trying to finish it. The kid is in her 20s now.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> 1. Teddy bear UFO - because I HATE TO SEAM
> 2. WRAP ufo for my daughter - because I HATE TO SEAM
> 3. RED SCARF UFO - because I hate red and the pattern is not working up cute
> 4. 2 pairs yellow wristers - don't like the way they look
> ...


I'm sooo with you on the 'hate to seam', I have a huge list of 'to-do' projects, (getting longer every day, thanks to KP...) but I'm really disciplined in not having ufo's.....unless you count the bags full of unseamed stuff???
I only have one wip on the needles at a time, but as soon as I cast off, into the 'finished' bag it goes!! (sometimes I sew them up right away, if it's a particular item for a gift) otherwise every so often between projects, I pull out the bag .....and curse myself as I spend the next couple of days worth of knitting time finishing off!! (makes a lovely pile of goodies at the end though!!)
I have tweaked most patterns to have as few seams as possible, all baby/toddler sweaters etc done with a yoke, (top down or bottom up) if bottom up, body in one up to armhole, then slot in the sleeves....bands knitted in on fronts....hoods knitted straight on from neckband....BUT even so, there is always just that LITTLE bit of finishing off to do, (sleeve seam, as I haven't tried knitting in the round yet)
Most of my knitting is baby/toddler sized, it never gets cold enough here to have to rug up warm even in winter. On my list this year though, is a circle vest for ME!!!


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

i make a list of what needs to be done for the year...i know way too organised...then i just plug away at the list. Other things creep in but as long as i keep my projects in the "instant gratification" category...small items that are not too repetitive...i rarely get bored and rarely have UFOs. I do tend to have multiple WIPs though so if boredom does creep in i can move to something else to releive it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I like this idea!



pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I am methodical. For each month I pick an item to make and stick with it for the whole month, this way I get my list for the year done. For January I finished a baby blanket for my cousin, then worked on hats to donate. February is baby blanket month, and hats when it's not practical to do one whole row of the baby blanket. (I'm still working towards my goal of 50 hats to donate, so hats will get done all year to get to my goal). I'll make ornaments one month, dishcloths one month, and I'm going to make my sister-in-law the Ashton Shawlette, so I'm sure that will take at least a month. I have 9 nieces and nephews (and might be adding more this year), so projects for them will take a month, or more. I rarely have more than 2 projects going at once, and if I do, it's because one project isn't very portable. I make myself finish a project before I start another. Just the way I operate.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

I am like grandmann, I love figuring out what I can do with a yarn, how I can make it look, feel etc. Many times 1/2 way into a project I see a pattern that I think I would like better in that yarn and my "excuse" for not finishing is to give myself time to think about whether I want to frog it and redo it the new way or continue it the way it is. I am terrible about finishing things. Altho I do occasionally get in the mood to finish stuff but by then I have so many to finish I can't make up my mind which one I want to finish first! LOL Thank goodness it's all fun.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

One of my WIP is the remake of my SIL's sweater from Christmas. I have the sleeves on my needles at this moment, and I am doing both of them at the same time so that they will match perfectly. I will move on to the sweater itself after I finish these, probably by the middle of next week. 

My other WIP is a shawl project that I put on the back burner for one of my best friends last year when I decided to make my SIL the Hey Teach sweater that it took me 7 months to make the 1st time. 

I did about half of this shawl project before I realized that it was lopsided, so I bound it off and made a pillow topper out of it, and started another one over again. It is going to be a wrap/shawl of sorts except it is rectangular in shape. It is a lace pattern, and it is going to be just beautiful. I have the hardest time picking out a yarn that meets the request of the person that I am making it for if they know about said project, and meeting my need for a pretty color that will knit up nicely too. For this shawl, my friend loves the ocean colors, and she loves turquoise. It needed to be a deeper turquoise, so I originally went with Cascade 220. Once I started knitting with it, I didn't like the way it was knitting up.. so I ditched that yarn, and tried something close. I finally have found a colorway in a handpainted yarn by Tanis Fiber Arts that I got from Simply Sock Yarn.com. It is called Deep Sea, and it is just gorgeous! 

When I got this yarn, I could not believe how soft it was. I just loved it. They have a cashmere version of it as well, and I love that one too. However, the maker doesn't tie her hanks up very well. She only uses 1 tie and it is very loose. Hence, when you get ready to swift it up, you may run into a problem doing so. I did with the cashmere hank. Simply socks made it right though.


----------



## magthecat (Dec 21, 2011)

:shock: I work too much but my goal this year is to go into a semi-retired position now that my husband has completed his master and is now a nurse practictioner. I liked some of ya'lls ideals on completing by setting a goal for each month, but then I have no problem on fickle plus my favorite time is nearing and I can't wait to putter around in my garden.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

afghans get tedious (read the Yarn Harlot's take on the green afghan), you get an idea, you see something in the LYS, new yarns appear. I once put a project into the wood stove,and glad I did! I once took an orange acrylic 3/4 finished sweater to the thrift shop (removed the circular first). Most everything I get to eventually.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I have some WIPs so old I can't remember when I started them! I have a big problem with getting bored, and if I don't have a deadline I tend to put things aside. When I found out I was going to become a great grandmother, I knitted a bunch of baby things, and stuck with them until they were all finished. Now that the baby is here, I am working on a sweater for him - so there's another deadline, I have to get it done before he gets too big for it. I have a goal to clean out the yarn closet and make a list of all the WIPs, and decide to finish them or frog them. I envy knitters who know exactly how many WIPs they have. If I ever count up all my WIPs I think I will be overwhelmed.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Heartseas said:


> In 1955 I decided to crochet a nice lacy tablecloth for my lovely dining room table.
> I got a lot of it done & my husband & Mother & others in my family kept nagging at me to make it into a Bedspread. I put it away. That was well over 50 years ago & nothing more has been done to it since then. All the people who nagged at me to make a bedspread are now dead & I no longer have the table I was making it for. The WIP is in a pillow case in my wardrobe.


Oh Marie your post made me cry...it must be beautiful work....can you put it out on a table you have now and invite friends over for a cup of tea and tell them about it? Hugs to you.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I get bored easy with just one pattern. Soooo have to have more than one going. That's my story and I'm sticking to it LOL :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> My main WIP now is the sweater for my 17 year old grandson. Started it in about November and am just finishing the sleeves. Next job is to sew up all the seams, knit the hood and do the all-around ribbing. Also started some time ago a lovely lacy little shawl for my sister-in-law, who has tenderly taken care of her husband (my baby brother) through 6 months of a terrible cancer that took his life yesterday. The shawl,if I ever finish it, is my way of reminding her that I love her dearly for her commitment to him. I've also almost finished one slipper for my very patient and understanding husband; he really should be at the top of my list of to-dos. Really so anxious to get started on a little toddler hoodie for new great-grandchild due in July.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Just recently there was a thread where several of us began sharing our techniques of seaming with a sewing machine. The results are really good if you have the right tension, pressure foot, etc. (You can play with your gauge swatches). When I had knitted my son a sweater in his school colors and it sat in the basket waiting to be seamed for two months, I tried the machine. It looked perfect! And it has gone through the washing machine many times, probably holding up all the better for the strong zig zagged seams.


----------



## Sophiathe wise (Nov 2, 2011)

Since I joined this forum I have vowed to complete ALL my UFOs. That's a pair of knee socks for my 42-year-old daughter, a mouse house for my 31-year-old son, a pair of two-needle socks for my grand-niece-in-law (I may frog those and make them on a magic loop), and a pair of gloves for a surrogate son. Some of these items are sewing projects but I intend to finish them all. HOWEVER...one of the boys is getting married April 28 and I want to make an afghan so all these other things will take a back seat. And so it goes.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

djskatie80 said:


> I hate WIP's! I have only one and it's because I got to a point where I did not have time to knit and the sweater was meant to go to my daughter who could no longer wear it. So now I have a 3/4 completed sweater that no one will be able to wear.....
> I have found that if I put a project aside out of frustration, it just isn't worth it. I'll try a few times, but if it continues to frustrate me, it's a done project.


May I humbly suggest finishing it and donating it to charity? I did this recently with a sweater that I was making for my 13 year-old daughter who is now pushing 50!
ROFL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

loveyarn said:


> I find that I do much better completing small projects. I think I just get overwhelmed with large time consuming projects. I do set goals for myself (so many rows today)and eventually get my WIP finished. I love knitting but am very slow - my 5 hour sweater took much longer!!


Knitting is an art; not a race! If you keep knitting, your skill will improve and your speed will increase all by itself.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

loveyarn said:


> I find that I do much better completing small projects. I think I just get overwhelmed with large time consuming projects. I do set goals for myself (so many rows today)and eventually get my WIP finished. I love knitting but am very slow - my 5 hour sweater took much longer!!


Knitting slowly gives you the chance to fondle your yarn longer! :lol:

Hazel


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Just recently there was a thread where several of us began sharing our techniques of seaming with a sewing machine. The results are really good if you have the right tension, pressure foot, etc. (You can play with your gauge swatches). When I had knitted my son a sweater in his school colors and it sat in the basket waiting to be seamed for two months, I tried the machine. It looked perfect! And it has gone through the washing machine many times, probably holding up all the better for the strong zig zagged seams.


I might have to try that, maybe with something like a purse or pouch or something. Thanks for the info.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

samazon said:


> I get bored easy with just one pattern. Soooo have to have more than one going. That's my story and I'm sticking to it LOL :lol:


Amen!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I finish knitting the project such as sweaters, but I really do not like putting them together. I had 2 sweaters completed last year but didn't completely finish them because I didn't look forward to putting together. That is my knitting resolution, I don't start another sweater until I totally finish one sweater. We shall see how long that one lasts!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to try that one of these days.. Thanks


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dory said:


> I finish knitting the project such as sweaters, but I really do not like putting them together. I had 2 sweaters completed last year but didn't completely finish them because I didn't look forward to putting together. That is my knitting resolution, I don't start another sweater until I totally finish one sweater. We shall see how long that one lasts!


I can only think of one thing that would help in that department, a top down sweater. :mrgreen: It is much easier than the ones you have to sew together. Just have to finish the sleeves. Another one to consider but it does have some sewing unless you figure out how to do a 3 needle bindoff. That is the side to side sweater. It is a little more involved but it is kinda kewl too. :-D


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

juanitah03 said:


> Dory said:
> 
> 
> > I finish knitting the project such as sweaters, but I really do not like putting them together. I had 2 sweaters completed last year but didn't completely finish them because I didn't look forward to putting together. That is my knitting resolution, I don't start another sweater until I totally finish one sweater. We shall see how long that one lasts!
> ...


Do you have a specific pattern you can post for this side to side sweater? It sounds interesting.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> juanitah03 said:
> 
> 
> > Dory said:
> ...


At the moment what I have is a formula and I will see if I can get the information together to post for you. Might take a couple of days.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

juanitah03 said:


> Do you have a specific pattern you can post for this side to side sweater? It sounds interesting.


FYI ... When I was looking at sweater patterns last night on Ravelry, I saw several side-to-sides.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I have never used this, but there are professional "finishers". I understand they are pricey, but it might be worth it if you really, really hate to put it all together. See if you have any in your area.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

artbycarol said:


> I have never used this, but there are professional "finishers". I understand they are pricey, but it might be worth it if you really, really hate to put it all together. See if you have any in your area.


I really hate to sew sweaters together, too. I have to MAKE myself do it.

I've eliminated some seams by picking up and knitting sleeves from the sleeve hole on down. And I use the three-needle-bind-off on the shoulders. So, that's something. I'm not crazy about sweaters knitted from the top down, or I'm sure I'd be doing them all the time. ;-)

Now that I'm knitting a selvedge stitch, which I slip as if to purl on every row, I'm hoping that'll make sewing together a bit easier. I learned about the selvedge stitch here on KP.

Hazel


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with you. I'm thinking about looking for patterns that knit in the round so I can eliminate as much seaming as possible.


Dory said:


> I finish knitting the project such as sweaters, but I really do not like putting them together. I had 2 sweaters completed last year but didn't completely finish them because I didn't look forward to putting together. That is my knitting resolution, I don't start another sweater until I totally finish one sweater. We shall see how long that one lasts!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Be sure to read the pattern on the side to side sweaters carefully. Some are knit in two [2] halves and stitched up the entire back. Made that mistake. Thankfully in was on a baby sweater.


----------



## egusmeroli (Nov 29, 2011)

I also tend to do just one project at a time, the exception was right before Christmas when I was finishing my 5th afgan and thought I was going to throw up if I knitted one more stitch on that piece. I cast off with still having two more balls of yarn left (it was plenty big enough). That was the first time in 2 years I went without something on my needles for a week or so, then started on hats & cowls with really lovely yarn. I still have to knit one more afgan (have the yarn) but can't face starting it yet.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, so sorry you felt that way. I love doing afghans. But then again, I've never had to hurry or had a deadline for one. I like them because it's relaxing and you can put them down for a while and work on something else then start again. I like having a big project to pick away at.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

I am sorry to hear something as wonderfully fun and relaxing has become such a chore for you. Why do you feel you have to make the afghans if you really don't want to do it?


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I am too project oriented to have WIP's. However, I generally have at least 2 knitting projects going at the same time and alternate working on them.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i did this the other day started feeling like i had to put the second one down and put the baby afaghan in my time again i picked it up and did about five rows im now doing the scarf again i will start back on the ear scarfs when i get the pattern for the flower found RRRRG im nuts on this never did this b4 i usually finish a project then i get things done...then start another


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

answering with my thoughts HERE IS WHAT I DO i love doing grannys i have HAD lots of scraps and then i put t hem together in grannys and make afghans that will fit the twinsize beds hope everyone has been having good weather and stressless days ME


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

I love the challenge of a new pattern, but have to make myself finish. I love searching for new.....


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

nice cover i wish i had a kendal fire but I CANT AFFORD RIGHT NOW>>> HUGS ME


DollieD said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old
> ...


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I really thought about this one. My main reasons to have WIPs are; I want to start the next thing, I got fed up knitting the same thing, I don't like the thing I am knitting. I too had a 2012 New Year's resolution to complete WIPs and get my stash down. It's a slow process and it's not working yet!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I plan to finish my cardigan this week and then frog the shawl and finish that next. After that I want to finish both of my daughters jackets and then my jumper and cardigan. I will then be very nearly finished.


----------



## egusmeroli (Nov 29, 2011)

I have to make one more afgan because my GD who lives back East didn't get one. I try to be careful that each one of my GD's receive the same. With a little more time I'm sure that bad feeling will subside.....I've been knitting things for Christmas 2012 so by early summer I'll be ready to tackle "the last one".
Hope springs eternal, right?


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > i get bored too easily  I have an attention span worse than a 2 year old
> ...


 HI Tinkerbell,
A lesson learned from a group I belong to. The head of our group has us doing the socks at the same time. That way you do finish both. Ex. work cuff for one, begin cuff for second ,compare length..continue with legs. That way both socks finished approx same time. It is worth the price of buying double sets of needles. Oh and I keep the socks in a large gallon bag with that illeagle copy of the pattern cause they don't make books that fold or wiegh 2oz or less... that's my story and I am sticking to it!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I have MANY WIP's My major problem is I get side tracked. People request stuff they have to have now like the baby set for one of my son's soldiers who just had a premie. Or my sister who is a spoiled BRAT and my one friend is her twin sees something I am making and think it is theirs. :roll: 
I also have that ooo something shiny problem...  
And I also have other WIP's beads,cross stitching,sewing... :thumbup:


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I have several mobius scarves in bags, maybe 3 or 4. They have about 400 stitches so it takes a long time to finish one line. I have aoubt 6 pairs of socks on circular needles deliberately because I have a way of knitting socks. casting on was difficult so I practiced casting on and then I had to knit up to the last increase for the socks. I do them 2 at a time in Magic Loop on one circular needle. If I have 12 stitches to begin with, I have to increase every other stitch & increase to about 28 or 32 depending on the yarn & needles. Some needles are zero, which took getting used to. Then I have 2 or 3 summer tops, shells. I probalby got bored with them or had to finish the socks. I also have one scarf on bamboo needles that I take with me on the plane every summer to Israel. I have done aobut 7 inches. It's a complicted feather & fan pattern. I save that scarf to knit on the plane. Fear of having my steel needles confiscated, so I have bamboo needles. They photograph as pencils by the x-ray machines. Lastly, I am doing an acrylic red, white , & blue scarf with 200 stitches on circular needles but knitting back & forth. I am doing an anchor pattern and I have to repeat the pattern several times across, so it's complicated. I don't do too many lines & need quiet. I've finished 12 hats in jan. & Feb. all knit, for the troops. Had to keep 2 because the colors were wrong for the troops. (But they matched my blue scarf anyway!)This scarf might take me 2 months. I am kintting my 12th pair of scocks. I am almost done with the second sock. I had to take out some stitches , so I decided to rip stitch by stitch for the one inch. I had to separate the socks. Usually I knit them two at a time. So I now have 2 more inches to finish on the 2nd sock & the heel.The first sock is finished.
I don't care if I have unfinished projects. I know where they are. LASTLY, some cannot be knitted at certain times. Socks are done on zero needles or #1, so I need good light & quiet. The hats can be done while I watch TV. I just started hat #13 for this season. I need to use up acrylic yarn. The summer tops will be for knitting at the pool this summer. The socks I can knit at the pool, as they are small.


----------

